
Next-react-analytics – A react analytics library - kushalvm
https://www.npmjs.com/package/next-react-analytics
======
kushalvm
Next-react-analytics - An analytics library for React that's utterly butterly
simple.

I've been delaying writing about this first open source I wrote. To improve
the readme, demo, articulate it better somewhere, improve the publish process
etc etc. But there is a lot of work which will keep me busy for next few
months and there's no good time to share. Doing it now post midnight. :)

So, here's an analytics library that works with Redux events out of the box.
Declare one event listener for all your redux events and it will trigger the
code you write inside it. Yes, that's right. That ridiculous!

A quick example of a universal event listener

```function getQuoteListener(event, eventsHistory){
window.dataLayer.push(event); return event; }```

What about specific event types? Don't worry, got all covered. Readme will
uncover more

It's very specifically tied to redux actions so far. So if your application is
structured in a way ( should be if you use redux ) it would sure be helpful
for you.

Please share your feedback. I'm excited about it as my first open source
release.

Links-1. [https://www.npmjs.com/package/next-react-
analytics](https://www.npmjs.com/package/next-react-analytics)
2.[https://github.com/kushalmahajan/next-react-
analytics](https://github.com/kushalmahajan/next-react-analytics)

#react #analytics #opensource #javascript #library #engineering #turtlemint

